# AMD Unveils ATI Catalyst 10.6 WHQL Software Suite



## btarunr (Jun 16, 2010)

AMD released the latest version of its ATI Catalyst software suite, version 10.6 WHQL, which provides drivers and system software for ATI Radeon GPUs (HD 2000 series and above), AMD 7-series and 8-series chipsets, and ATI Theater multimedia processors. The new version packs pays attention to video-acceleration, and packs two new features that improve video output quality, official support for Adobe Flash 10.1 GPU acceleration, official support for OpenGL 4.0 and GL 3.3, a wide range of game-specific performance increments, and the usual load of bug fixes. 

To begin with, Catalyst 10.6 adds GPU-accelerated video de-blocking (a feature that helps improve quality of upscaled videos), and mosquito-noise reduction, which helps improve quality of lossy video formats. Although ATI was first to be out with a GPU driver that packs OpenGL 4.0 ICD, it was only in the form of preview drivers. Catalyst 10.3 provides official support for OpenGL 4.0, a graphics API technologically comparable to DirectX 11, compatible with Radeon HD 5000 series GPUs. It also adds OpenGL 3.3 support. 

*DOWNLOAD:* ATI Catalyst 10.6 WHQL for Windows 7/Vista 64-bit, Windows 7/Vista 32-bit, Windows XP 32-bit, Windows XP 64-bit

Details about game-specific improvements follow.



3DMark Vantage
o Overall scores improve up to 5% on a single ATI Radeon HD 5970
 Batman: Arkham Asylum
o Performance improves up to 5% on CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products
o Performance improves up to 10% on CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5970 configurations
 Aliens vs. Predator DirectX 11 Benchmark
o Performance improves up to 4% on CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products
o Performance improves up to 10% on CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5970 configurations
o Performance improves up to 3% on CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series products
 Company of Heroes - DX10
o Performance improves up to 7% on CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products
o Performance improves up to 5% with single card and CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5970 configurations
 DiRT 2 - DX9
o Performance improves up to 10% on single card ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products
o Performance improves up to 10% on single card ATI Radeon HD 5970 configurations
o Performance improves up to 4% on single card ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series products
 The Chronicles of Riddick - Assault on Dark Athena
o Performance improves up to 15% on CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products
o Performance improves up to 13% on CrossFire and single card ATI Radeon HD 5970 configurations
o Performance improves up to 8% on CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series products
 World in Conflict
o Performance improves up to 6% on CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products
o Performance improves up to 8% on CrossFire and single card ATI Radeon HD 5970 configurations
 Wolfenstein
o Performance improves up to 18% on CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series products
o Performance improves up to 18% on CrossFire and single card ATI Radeon HD 5970 configurations
o Performance improves up to 11% on CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series products

For more details, please refer to the Release Notes document.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## trickson (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I tell you this they work even better than the 10.5 drivers ! 

I posted this also just not with all the flair you did .


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 16, 2010)

btarunr said:


> [*] DiRT 2 – DX9
> o Performance improves up to 10% on single card ATI Radeon HD 5970 configurations





*Dirt2 - DX9 - HD5970*
Those words repel like similar polarized magnets in that sentence.

Who would own a Dx11 card and a Dx11 game yet play it not in DX11, not even in Dx10 but Dx9 ? 

Barely any purpose to increase Dx9 performance :shadedshu


----------



## shagg (Jun 16, 2010)

Links are down. As matter of fact, AMD's website has been wacky all this week.


----------



## bogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dare I install these after 10.5 trashed my computer? HD4870x2 and Windows 7 x64.


----------



## Helper (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd do that... there're many ppl out there that still use XP for their reasons such as compatibility with old programs or even the way their GUI looks. (Windows classic) 

It's better to support those people. They mostly improve new stuff and keep back the old (game profiles). What's wrong with that? That's what ATi should be doing.


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm so glad ATI has spent their time optimising their drivers for benchmarks and games instead of only for games! Evidently ATI has done market research and figured out that a significant portion of their customer base buys their graphics cards only for benchmarking.

/sarcasm


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 16, 2010)

WTF is up with AMD as of late...website is screwed up, drivers that they say fix issues, don't fix anything, marketing sucks too...

Did they not test the site before the changes, or just put it live? Hardly professional for a multi-million-dollar company to have a website in such amateur shape...



			
				AMD GAME WEBSITE said:
			
		

> Unable to display this Web Part. To troubleshoot the problem, open this Web page in a Windows SharePoint Services-compatible HTML editor such as Microsoft Office SharePoint Designer. If the problem persists, contact your Web server administrator.



So very amateur.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 16, 2010)

installing now..


----------



## trickson (Jun 16, 2010)

WOW they work great for me . What is this all about any way ? you need your card running full speed even in 2D applications ? Not me saves on heat and power IMHO .


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 16, 2010)

trickson said:


> WOW they work great for me . What is this all about any way ? you need your card running full speed even in 2D applications ? Not me saves on heat and power IMHO .



Did this issue appear with the 10.5 drivers or was it always there? Are you stating that your idle 2D clocks are too high andf then dismissing this as irrelevant? What are your clocks and what are they meant to be?


----------



## trickson (Jun 16, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Did this issue appear with the 10.5 drivers or was it always there? Are you stating that your idle 2D clocks are too high andf then dismissing this as irrelevant? What are your clocks and what are they meant to be?



No what I am saying is why is this even a issue ? 2D clocks should be slower than 3D clocks as well you need less power to run the time on a 2D level and then you save power .


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 16, 2010)

trickson said:


> No what I am saying is why is this even a issue ? 2D clocks should be slower than 3D clocks as well you need less power to run the time on a 2D level and then you save power .



I found EastCoast's reply in the other Ati 10.6 thread informative and unsettling.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 16, 2010)

And they're up on our servers. gogo download.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm always at work when these damn drivers come out  , I was suprise there was no leaks...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 16, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> I'm always at work when these damn drivers come out  , I was suprise there was no leaks...



They were, I think EastCostHandle made a thread.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 16, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> They were, I think EastCostHandle made a thread.



We need a thread merge:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124661


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 16, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> *Dirt2 - DX9 - HD5970*
> Those words repel like similar polarized magnets in that sentence.
> 
> Who would own a Dx11 card and a Dx11 game yet play it not in DX11, not even in Dx10 but Dx9 ?
> ...


Hey Black Panther, you need to try these drivers and let me know how they work this time 
Hehe ... In-stalling as we speak


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2010)

Can anyone get a tweet over to catalystmaker asking him about the 2D issue?  They were suppose to revert this stuff back in a previous tweet of his.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 16, 2010)

I've asked him numerous times about 2D issues, and have never received any answer about it.

You need to submit driver feedback...but they've made that as difficult as possible...and they don't respond to that feedback ever either.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2010)

Many have submitted feedback on another forum.  So I know they are aware of it.  Besides, he did mention it in his tweet but it looks like he deleted it.

Edit: 
Found it:
Original twitt
Response

As you can see per his tweet it was for "dual card" (also assume 5970 as well).b As for 120Hz monitors, dual monitor, etc:
read here by Spyre


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 16, 2010)

LoL. To help dual card overclocking? How does it do that?  I've got two card, haven't noticed a bit of difference.

And by feedback, I meant like submitting a ticket for an issue, and getting a s response...you know...product support? I guess they leave that to the "OEMs" now, and don't do support themselves.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2010)

Funny how none of this makes any any sense.  But that's what they are saying about it.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, "spyre" has stated many times in the past that he's just the site admin for AMD.GAME, and doesn't work directly for AMD, so I truly question anything he posts. He contradicts himself too much.

At least they went back to the older driver page format, and everything works there now, except there's no link for release notes, nor the "driver feedback" link.


EDIT: driver feedback link and release notes is now active again. I guess they are working on it while we discuss it.

EDIT2, and finally, driver feedback form says that the form is not for product support, but unsurprisingly, it doesn't provide a link to said support.:shadedshu


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2010)

After looking around someone tweeted him about it and he indicated that it would be fixed when Cat 10.5 was released.  Yet here we are with Cat 10.6 and nothing is done yet.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 16, 2010)

Actual support link is still broken:



			
				AMD main site said:
			
		

> Server Error in '/' Application.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Unable to connect to database.  Check database connection information and make sure the database server is running.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Well, "spyre" has stated many times in the past that he's just the site admin for AMD.GAME, and doesn't work directly for AMD, so I truly question anything he posts. He contradicts himself too much.
> 
> At least they went back to the older driver page format, and everything works there now, except there's no link for release notes, nor the "driver feedback" link.
> 
> ...



Spyre's is a number of things, intelligent is not one of them. His posts at Rage3D are similar in nature and just as useless.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I must say after comparing CCC10.4 to current ccc10.6 driver using a single 5970....

FREAKING NICE!!!!

2d clocks are at 157-300MHz and working well, I see no artifact's unlike the 10.5cat's!

Playing videos seem crisper... I think ATI has finally did a good thing for this gpu  

Cat 10.4 Vantage run everything stock







*Cat 10.6 Vantage run everything stock*


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2010)

It's becoming more apparent that this release is intended for CF.


----------



## trickson (Jun 17, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It's becoming more apparent that this release is intended for CF.



I do not agree , This is a performance boost for my single card .


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, this driver is good, barring the issues that have been present with my cards from day one. I just wish they'd stop saying they can fix them, and getting people's hopes up, when really, if they could fix the issues, they'd have done it ages ago...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 17, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks ati should switch to doing drivers every other month? Spend that extra time on proper testing instead of using enthusiasts as guinea pigs.


----------



## Sapientwolf (Jun 17, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to switch back to 10.4a...  They keep saying they fixed the loading times for BFBC2 but they're still worse when compared to 10.4.  Also BFBC2 was running buttery smooth under 2 HD 4870s, and now it runs like crap...  What the hell ATI, get your crap together and get all your fixes implemented into one driver, not scattered about 10 versions...


----------



## Steevo (Jun 17, 2010)

Sapientwolf said:


> I think I'm going to have to switch back to 10.4a...  They keep saying they fixed the loading times for BFBC2 but they're still worse when compared to 10.4.  Also BFBC2 was running buttery smooth under 2 HD 4870s, and now it runs like crap...  What the hell ATI, get your crap together and get all your fixes implemented into one driver, not scattered about 10 versions...



If everything works for you in 10.4a why do you update? You have a previous generation hardware, you will still be getting the same files you have installed now again, except the tweaks for the new cards might break your fixes. I don't see a single performance improvement for 4000 series cards at all.


Looking over at the Nvidia thread they have all performance improvements for their 400 series cards and one useless bone for the 200 users, I figured I would throw hat out there for all the Nvidiots reading this thread. Here is the link, read it yourself. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124567


6 of one, half a dozen of the other.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 17, 2010)

Sapientwolf said:


> I think I'm going to have to switch back to 10.4a...  They keep saying they fixed the loading times for BFBC2 but they're still worse when compared to 10.4.  Also BFBC2 was running buttery smooth under 2 HD 4870s, and now it runs like crap...



I smell 10.6a coming  Think I'll stick to 10.4a then too, until they release yet another hotfix for the same issue.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 17, 2010)

I just downloaded them, only 30mins ago, and all the links seem to work for me (mind you I went directly to the site and not by the links in the OP)... Unless that isn't the issue, then nevermind!  I also hope they are tailored towards CF, as I'm finally running that after 4+yrs of wanting too  I'm a little bummed out that the DiRT2 boost was for a single card, not to mention DX9 >_> Hopefully it'll fix my "issue" (if it actually is one) of the game only using ~65% of both 5770s during game play, yet in the menu area it uses 99%/90% (card 2 has been strangely lower recently).

Since Sneeky closed the other thread. C&P time!



EastCoasthandle said:


> The reason why you don't see it as a problem is because you don't understand what's going on.  Let me explain it for you.  Reference design video cards don't have an official heat sink.  They only use the cover that comes with the card.  That cover is what provides thermal protection for the GPU, mosfets, ram, etc all in one.  On one end it works very well as long as the gpu down clocks to 157/300.  But on the other hand if you increase 2D clocks you have the potential for thermal throttling and other issues because the GPU along with it's components are no longer being cooled properly like they should IMO.
> 
> I have read a few posts where people are having similar problems and it's no surprise to me.  I just find it odd that they would use such a rookie fix knowing that those with reference designed video cards don't actually have a heatsink designed to deal with the added heat and added voltage.



That is actually incorrect. The reason they changed the 2D speeds is due to the performance drop people running multi-monitor have noticed. Also it seems to have fixed an issue for some with Flash content, but that wasn't the intent of the idle speed increase with 10.5  I don't even remember what I was searching for that I stumbled on to that bit of info, but it lead me to the AMD Game forums where a user was curious why his idle clocks are 400/1200. I actually miss those speeds, but oh well!

How increasing the clocks as a fix to what you talked about, is a bit confusing to me... If they wanted to fix it, they could just force an increase to the idle fan speed. Unless I'm misunderstanding what you are referring to  Either way, doesn't really matter I guess heh

EDIT: hah Seems I suffered from my own advice of not reading the whole thread before posting  Although I must confess I thought Sneeky's was the last post when I scrolled back up to quote  

Anyways, I confirmed what cadaveca said, and vice versa. 

But I actually like the HD5000 cards, Cad. I admit that not being able to keep the low clocks is pretty lame, at least they are trying to help the other users out with a temp fix. I do think they could've gone about it a different way though, with something like an IF-THEN, where IF USER = MULTI-MONITOR, THEN SET CLOCKS 400/xxxx (I can't imagine it needing 1200MHz on the mem). Hell it wouldn't even have to do that, just if there is multi-monitor make the cards run in Media clock mode (600/900 I think)!

My biggest grief so far is that I can't find a program that lets me clock/volt the cards how *I* want to! Afterburner doesn't go down past 400/600MHz and 1.000V. ASUS's crappy ass program (Smart Doctor or something) doesn't even WORK (DLL error) and then when I did hack it to work by using some of the iTracker 2 files, it doesn't offer what I'm after either. To be fair, the last "modified" date on the program was *2002*! So I can understand it's lacking of abilities. If iTracker 2 would work on non-ROG cards, I'd be a happy camper since it seems to have all sorts of options I'm after :\


----------



## finndrummer (Jun 17, 2010)

the idle clocks-voltages are high only when we overclock the gpu and this is just annoying, so can we bypass this easily by setting 2D(157/300)/3D profiles with afterburner ?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 17, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Also it seems to have fixed an issue for some with Flash content



So that's possibly why 10.5 has resolved issues with flash causing crashes on client builds. My guess is some cards had unstable memory at the lower clock speeds.


----------



## Helper (Jun 17, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Looking over at the Nvidia thread they have all performance improvements for their 400 series cards and one useless bone for the 200 users, I figured I would throw hat out there for all the Nvidiots reading this thread. Here is the link, read it yourself. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124567
> 
> 6 of one, half a dozen of the other.



I'm playing Batman: Arkham again w/ AA and Physx. You ATi fanboi can't even get any AA because of your crappy software support.

We're live at the biggest Arkham fight! Steevo, you got what it takes? I doubt it hahah


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2010)

Formula 350...I like the cards too...when only using one monitor.

The DP connection on these cards is BROKEN. They need to do a product recall, as far as I am concerned, and both Dell and Sapphire seem to agree. Dell, well, who cares, they quoted me unknowingly in thier response to me, but Sapphire even said that the DP issues MUST be hardware-related. I did get Sapphire to add a PDF to thier bios-flash files, so I know that they, at least, listen to thier consumers.

Using an active adapter makes the problem occur less often, however, I still have issues with the monitor connected to the DP port(whether using an active adapter or not), and the monitor will say that the signal is NOT 1920c1080 and 60hz. Why this problem occurs...I have no idea...but Dell said it was due to insufficient signal strength. This can result in the DRM chain being broken, and the monitor staying on, but displaying no image, or the monitor will simply give an error, but I'm 100% sure now that teh DRM thing is merely a symptom of the problem, and not the problem itself.

The cursor thing...happens on both the DP and the standard connectors. If you move the cursor to another screen, it will be fine, but go back to the one that showed the corrupt cursor in the first place, and it will still be corrupt.

Before the "fix", the cursor would be screwed on that monitor until reboot, and now, it goes away as randomly as it appears...so while they've partially fixed it, it;s realyl annoying in-game...it;'s not something that is confined to 2D rendering.

Monitor flicker, for the most part, was fixed with bios editing, so this crap about the higher clock speeds being a fix for that issue is not true at all. It also has NO EFFECT in how the card here clock...so I have no idea why Terry would even say that, except to shut people up.



finndrummer said:


> the idle clocks-voltages are high only when we overclock the gpu and this is just annoying, so can we bypass this easily by setting 2D(157/300)/3D profiles with afterburner ?



Mine are high 24/7. The only thing here that causes it is multi-monitor, as I do not clock using software...I will edit the bios to prevent such issues from occuring.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 17, 2010)

finndrummer said:


> the idle clocks-voltages are high only when we overclock the gpu and this is just annoying, *so can we bypass this easily by setting 2D(157/300)/3D profiles with afterburner ?*



Nope :\ Read my post, I mentioned that I haven't found a program yet that allows for such low clocks. Afterburner doesn't let you clock lower than 400MHz core, 600MHz mem and no less than 1.00v on the core.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 17, 2010)

Helper said:


> I'm playing Batman: Arkham again w/ AA and Physx. You ATi fanboi can't even get any AA because of your crappy software support.
> 
> We're live at the biggest Arkham fight! Steevo, you got what it takes? I doubt it hahah



http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=97806

Welcome to last year fucktard.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> That is actually incorrect. The reason they changed the 2D speeds is due to the performance drop people running multi-monitor have noticed. Also it seems to have fixed an issue for some with Flash content, but that wasn't the intent of the idle speed increase with 10.5  I don't even remember what I was searching for that I stumbled on to that bit of info, but it lead me to the AMD Game forums where a user was curious why his idle clocks are 400/1200. I actually miss those speeds, but oh well!


That information was posted and never correct by catalyst himself and from a Admin who at times can get information from the development team.  You maybe of another opinion but the truth remains that reason for the drivers came directly from the horses mouth.  Perhaps in the future it would benefit your credibility to go directly to the source.  You may think it has something to do with multi-monitors but if the source says otherwise then that's all I can go by.  



Formula350 said:


> How increasing the clocks as a fix to what you talked about, is a bit confusing to me... If they wanted to fix it, they could just force an increase to the idle fan speed. Unless I'm misunderstanding what you are referring to  Either way, doesn't really matter I guess heh


You misunderstand a lot as the answer to this is in the post you quoted.  Again, reference designed 5870 that I have does not come with a separate heat sink.  When coming out of 3D clocks the metal cover doesn't compensate for the higher thermal load in part do to the higher voltages.  Remember, that plate is trying to cool critical components on the video card.  



Formula350 said:


> EDIT: hah Seems I suffered from my own advice of not reading the whole thread before posting  Although I must confess I thought Sneeky's was the last post when I scrolled back up to quote


I'm glad we agree because your response was getting way out there.  



Formula350 said:


> Anyways, I confirmed what cadaveca said, and vice versa.
> 
> But I actually like the HD5000 cards, Cad. I admit that not being able to keep the low clocks is pretty lame, at least they are trying to help the other users out with a temp fix. I do think they could've gone about it a different way though, with something like an IF-THEN, where IF USER = MULTI-MONITOR, THEN SET CLOCKS 400/xxxx (I can't imagine it needing 1200MHz on the mem). Hell it wouldn't even have to do that, just if there is multi-monitor make the cards run in Media clock mode (600/900 I think)!


There should be an option no doubt but according to catalyst the fix was more geared towards dual card.  And from a Admin 120Hz monitors.



Formula350 said:


> My biggest grief so far is that I can't find a program that lets me clock/volt the cards how *I* want to! Afterburner doesn't go down past 400/600MHz and 1.000V. ASUS's crappy ass program (Smart Doctor or something) doesn't even WORK (DLL error) and then when I did hack it to work by using some of the iTracker 2 files, it doesn't offer what I'm after either. To be fair, the last "modified" date on the program was *2002*! So I can understand it's lacking of abilities. If iTracker 2 would work on non-ROG cards, I'd be a happy camper since it seems to have all sorts of options I'm after :\


The ability to edit the profile.xml no longer has any effect for me.  We really wouldn't need a 3rd party program for something we could tweat ourselves.


----------



## Helper (Jun 17, 2010)

Steevo said:


> http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=97806
> 
> Welcome to last year fucktard.



I'm sorry, I made a mistake by replying you.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 17, 2010)

Helper said:


> I'm sorry, I made a mistake by replying you.
> 
> http://www.russiablog.org/DontFeedtheTrolls.jpg



I still think you are funny.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 17, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> *Dirt2 - DX9 - HD5970*
> Those words repel like similar polarized magnets in that sentence.
> 
> Who would own a Dx11 card and a Dx11 game yet play it not in DX11, not even in Dx10 but Dx9 ?
> ...




Perhaps it uses some dx9 shaders/instructions in conjunction with DX11? I'm sure each DX builds upon past code.

However, Kinda nice to finally actually be relevant when a new driver upgrade comes out, I'm normally a generation behind


----------



## boulard83 (Jun 17, 2010)

Dirt2 is as nearly nothing that is really DX11. Its mostly a DX9/10 game.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 17, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> That information was posted and never correct by catalyst himself and from a Admin who at times can get information from the development team.  You maybe of another opinion but the truth remains that reason for the drivers came directly from the horses mouth.  Perhaps in the future it would benefit your credibility to go directly to the source.  You may think it has something to do with multi-monitors but if the source says otherwise then that's all I can go by.
> 
> You misunderstand a lot as the answer to this is in the post you quoted.  Again, reference designed 5870 that I have does not come with a separate heat sink.  When coming out of 3D clocks the metal cover doesn't compensate for the higher thermal load in part do to the higher voltages.  Remember, that plate is trying to cool critical components on the video card.



Well considering I thought that the official AMD forums was source enough, I apologize for thinking so  Though I'll be happy to read a link that you deem to be "the source". I'm also sensing a language barrier here, because I don't quite understand what you mean by "_metal cover_" and if you mean literally what I'm reading, then what a fan shroud would have to do with the components and not coming in contact with them. Or if you mean heatsink, why anything other than reference would have a problem when "coming out of 3D clocks". When you leave an application where the 3D clocks are used, the card would only COOL DOWN since it would then be in 2D mode... It's not so much what you are talking about that is confusing me, but how you are saying things. I understand everything individually, but when you put them together like that it just isn't coherent (again at least to me it isn't heh).




> I'm glad we agree because your response was getting way out there.



That wasn't intended for you, or in relation to your post, so I'm sorry but I wasn't agreeing with you at all  It was in regards to what Cadaveca had posted.




> There should be an option no doubt but according to catalyst the fix was more geared towards dual card.  And from a Admin 120Hz monitors.
> 
> The ability to edit the profile.xml no longer has any effect for me.  We really wouldn't need a 3rd party program for something we could tweat ourselves.



Well I run dual cards and have had no such issues with 157/300 operation. Mind you I only have a Samsung 2233BW monitor, but nothing else has been of any trouble...

I wasn't able to get anything useful out of the XML file personally. Didn't appear like there was anything pertaining to clocks and voltages, that I could find at least. All I want to be able to do is be able to setup a profile for 3D clocks, voltages and fan speeds and then a profile for 2D clocks, voltages and fan speeds. So far the only program I found that offered it was ATi Tray Tools, but it seemed to be having problems with changing clocks on both cards and it was freezing the PC when I clicked apply :\


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 17, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Dirt2 is as nearly nothing that is really DX11. Its mostly a DX9/10 game.



From my understanding, Microsoft stopped calling it DirectX 11, and it is something silly like just DirectX now. Reason being something due to them not releasing any true DX11 package, but it is just actually an update to DirectX 10.1 *shrug*

If you look at the DiRT2 directory though, it has two shader related folders "DX9" and "DX11". So that sort of confirms part of what I mentioned, in an obscure way at least. Since there isn't a DX10 folder, one can assume that "DX11" actually encompasses DX10 as well and that perhaps they are basically one in the same  Just speculation on my part though, not intended to be factual at all.

Oh and I hadn't installed 10.6 yet, just the Crossfire Profiles, but it would seem that they have made my issue with load balancing WORSE. I just raced the Ensenada BAJA course, under the Rookie class, which takes place basically at night and the loads per card were never above 60%!! The few times I glanced at the OSD it was 57% each card  Hopefully when I install 10.6, that gets fixed :\


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Well considering I thought that the official AMD forums was source enough, I apologize for thinking so  Though I'll be happy to read a link that you deem to be "the source". I'm also sensing a language barrier here, because I don't quite understand what you mean by "_metal cover_" and if you mean literally what I'm reading, then what a fan shroud would have to do with the components and not coming in contact with them. Or if you mean heatsink, why anything other than reference would have a problem when "coming out of 3D clocks". When you leave an application where the 3D clocks are used, the card would only COOL DOWN since it would then be in 2D mode... It's not so much what you are talking about that is confusing me, but how you are saying things. I understand everything individually, but when you put them together like that it just isn't coherent (again at least to me it isn't heh).


I see, you don't understand my post but that didn't stop you from saying that information is incorrect?  This is rich indeed, thanks for the laugh.  As for the "source", it was already provided. Just scroll up a bit.  





Formula350 said:


> That wasn't intended for you, or in relation to your post, so I'm sorry but I wasn't agreeing with you at all  It was in regards to what Cadaveca had posted.


I don't think we need to argue here. The response is still fitting. 






Formula350 said:


> Well I run dual cards and have had no such issues with 157/300 operation. Mind you I only have a Samsung 2233BW monitor, but nothing else has been of any trouble...


The truth of the matter remains the same, it was done for a dual card according to what he provided. 



Formula350 said:


> I wasn't able to get anything useful out of the XML file personally. Didn't appear like there was anything pertaining to clocks and voltages, that I could find at least. All I want to be able to do is be able to setup a profile for 3D clocks, voltages and fan speeds and then a profile for 2D clocks, voltages and fan speeds. So far the only program I found that offered it was ATi Tray Tools, but it seemed to be having problems with changing clocks on both cards and it was freezing the PC when I clicked apply :\


If you are not able to find it why are you arguing with me?  You don't know what the metal plate on the card is nor can you find voltage, gpu/memory information in the xml file. 

I believe you are only frustrating yourself here as your knowledge on what was provided does show to be limited I'm afraid.

Edit:
I'll try to explain it a bit more.
The card I have comes with a metal plate that cools the vregs/mosfets, ram, etc.  That plate IMO isn't the best for cooling.  Because of that when returning back from 3D overclocks (which CCC allows) I don't see the card getting cooled when at 400/1200.  This is in part do to the higher voltages at 400/1200.  When it down clocked at 157/300 temps would always go back to normal in part do to the lower voltages needed at 157/300 (got it?).   Now per catalystmaker's tweet he said that the increase in 2D clocks was the direct result for dual card.  After looking into this a bit more I found a post by Spyre (an Admin at AMD forum) stating that it was also for 120Hz monitors.  Which is included in the release notes of Cat 10.5 (IE: support for 120Hz monitors, etc).  

Now here's the problem.  I (as well as others) do not have any issues using the original 2D clocks but do have problems with the higher 2D clocks (IE: higher temps, possible throttling, etc).  So it only makes sense that we are given the option to return back to 157/300.  For those that need the higher 2D clock rate give them the option as well.  

So in the end there is really nothing to argue about.  If you are not effected by either case then you really aren't making much of a point.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 17, 2010)

My card at stock.

10.4






10.6


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 17, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I see, you don't understand my post but that didn't stop you from saying that information is incorrect?  This is rich indeed, thanks for the laugh.  As for the "source", it was already provided. Just scroll up a bit.



I was referring to the reason why the clocks were changed, for what was "incorrect". Me having no clue what you are referring to in regards to the metal plate is a moot point in this instance. And since you read the page where the Catalyst guy spoke about that, you could more readily find the link than I could. As I'm not sure when you found it, how you found it or if it was searched what the parameters were.




> The truth of the matter remains the same, it was done for a dual card according to what he provided.



And again, *as I run a dual card configuration*, I am baffled as to why the clocks needed to be increased... I saw no benefit to them being increased. If it is JUST for those with 120Hz displays, then I think it would've been better to issue a HotFix so anyone who has 120Hz display, they can download it. Not punish EVERYONE by raising the clocks... And coincidentally, they are now 157/300 again with 10.6s. 




> If you are not able to find it why are you arguing with me?  You don't know what the metal plate on the card is nor can you find voltage, gpu/memory information in the xml file.
> 
> I believe you are only frustrating yourself here as your knowledge on what was provided does show to be limited I'm afraid.



Clearly your grasp on the English language, even if it is your native language, is quite little. I wasn't arguing with you about the XML, I was _agreeing_ with you and then while I was on that topic, ranting about the lack of software (or ability in available software) that can do what I'm after  

Similarly I'm not frustrated, so how you are figuring that I am is beyond me! But yes my knowledge of 5000 series cards and AM2/3 setups is quite limited. I only recently had the money for a computer upgrade and had been previously using a S939 A64 X2 and x1950 Pro. So forgive me if I haven't heard of a metal plate that when coming out of 3D clocks manages to generate heat, throwing the GPU into a clock throttling mode which degrades performance, causing issues for users with multiple cards and 120Hz display...  

--------------------------------------- (Had to make this line to let EastCoast know that anything beyond it, isn't in reply to anything he has said)

My original intent of this post was to mention that for me, Cat 10.6s are allowing my 5770s to run at 157/300 again. Although I've also had some stability issues as well... When I first installed the drivers, the multiple screen flickers ended up with one of them staying heh The PC wasn't frozen, as I was able to initiate a restart via keyboard shortcuts. Almost immediatly after Windows loads, the computer randomly restarted. Thinking perhaps in relation to me lowering some voltages earlier today, I brought them back up again; however, upon Windows loading again, random restart. I must admit though, both happens when I had opened up Afterburner to check what the clocks were. This last time I hadn't and so far it is OK. So we'll see how long that lasts...


----------



## trt740 (Jun 17, 2010)

way to go ati nice improvements


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> I was referring to the reason why the clocks were changed, for what was "incorrect". Me having no clue what you are referring to in regards to the metal plate is a moot point in this instance. And since you read the page where the Catalyst guy spoke about that, you could more readily find the link than I could. As I'm not sure when you found it, how you found it or if it was searched what the parameters were.


That is because you want to replace the dual card tweeted by him for dual monitors.  Perhaps both maybe included (although I found no information regarding dual monitors) but I cannot agree it's the only reason based on the information I have (it's in one of my earlier posts in this thread).  If you haven't a clue then it would be better for you to ask then become long winded and defensive.  Furthermore, in order to find those quotes I informed you to scroll up .  





Formula350 said:


> And again, *as I run a dual card configuration*, I am baffled as to why the clocks needed to be increased... I saw no benefit to them being increased. If it is JUST for those with 120Hz displays, then I think it would've been better to issue a HotFix so anyone who has 120Hz display, they can download it. Not punish EVERYONE by raising the clocks... And coincidentally, they are now 157/300 again with 10.6s.


Then there is no need to be so upset at me about.  I'm only bringing for the information I have regarding the issue.  If you stop being so defensive this would/should have been your post to begin with.  





Formula350 said:


> Clearly your grasp on the English language, even if it is your native language, is quite little. I wasn't arguing with you about the XML, I was _agreeing_ with you and then while I was on that topic, ranting about the lack of software (or ability in available software) that can do what I'm after


See, another defensive reply but this time ad hominem in nature.  Did you not read my edit inwhich I tried to re-explain the situation?  If so, it's clear that I wanted to make sure you understood the situation without having to resort to throwing insults.  



Formula350 said:


> Similarly I'm not frustrated, so how you are figuring that I am is beyond me! But yes my knowledge of 5000 series cards and AM2/3 setups is quite limited. I only recently had the money for a computer upgrade and had been previously using a S939 A64 X2 and x1950 Pro. So forgive me if I haven't heard of a metal plate that when coming out of 3D clocks manages to generate heat, throwing the GPU into a clock throttling mode which degrades performance, causing issues for users with multiple cards and 120Hz display...
> 
> --------------------------------------- (Had to make this line to let EastCoast know that anything beyond it, isn't in reply to anything he has said)


Perhaps it's the rolling eyes icon, the ad hominem response, etc which all indicate frustration.  



Formula350 said:


> My original intent of this post was to mention that for me, Cat 10.6s are allowing my 5770s to run at 157/300 again. Although I've also had some stability issues as well... When I first installed the drivers, the multiple screen flickers ended up with one of them staying heh The PC wasn't frozen, as I was able to initiate a restart via keyboard shortcuts. Almost immediatly after Windows loads, the computer randomly restarted. Thinking perhaps in relation to me lowering some voltages earlier today, I brought them back up again; however, upon Windows loading again, random restart. I must admit though, both happens when I had opened up Afterburner to check what the clocks were. This last time I hadn't and so far it is OK. So we'll see how long that lasts...


That's fine but you mingled your reply with the drivers with some the examples I mentioned earlier (IE: your frustration, etc).  Perhaps you should in the future separate your post regarding the issue without having to quote the user.  Not that I didn't understand your reply but I clearly see you post wondering in different directions.
-replying to me
-discussing the drivers
That way when I reply to you, separating the 2, the conversation flows better.


----------



## v12dock (Jun 17, 2010)

Woot my 4850x2's crossfire finally works! Excellent drivers


----------



## Hockster (Jun 17, 2010)

So Vantage is improved. Have any games people actually play gotten any improvements?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 17, 2010)

BC2 is alittle bit better and it still loads fast.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2010)

According to the release notes most of the improvements are for CF.  Other then that the video portion should offer better IQ.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 17, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Did you not read my edit inwhich I tried to re-explain the situation?  If so, it's clear that I wanted to make sure you understood the situation without having to resort to throwing insults.



No, I had not seen that. I went back and read it now. So yes, a truce  

Yes a fin-less piece of metal as a heatsink, while is fitting of the definition, does not work very well as one in most cases  What I'm finding strange about these cards, or at least my 5770s, is the voltage they are supplying them with for stable operation. I don't know if when I was going through my overclocks, if it was a coincidence it was stable  based on what I was told by someone in another thread who has their 3D voltage for 925MHz at 1.088v since for me low voltage isn't stable now, but I was able to drop my 1.2Vcore down to 1.088 as well and it had been FurMark stable for 20mins... Either way the point is that I think these cards are able to run at a substantially lower voltage than they currently are. I believe they are running 1.1v for 400/1200 right? Which is below 1/2 of their 3D clocks and only .1V more, yet the old 2D clocks (157/300 for my 5770s) is less than 400 yet not 1.0v but .950v  Anyways I found that just by dropping the voltage down from 1.2 to 1.167v (was just a random click really) the load temps dropped a full 3C! That is pretty substantial IMO, for such a little drop in voltage. Point of that rambling is that AMD could've gone a whole number of different routes with the clocks/voltages etc, since they deemed it necessary to go and change the settings for _everyone_, which clearly had a negative impact for quite a number of people. I too noticed the increase in temperature, which for me is low 30sC with 157/300 clocks (I don't know if it is .950v or 1v right now though), as it at 400/1200 sits around 42-44C :S Again a seemingly low bump in clocks and voltage for a large jump in temps! My 5770s are only GPU cooled, everything else is convection cooled. Which sucks and I had no intent on getting the CUcore cards, but for $120/ea I couldn't complain  The cooler sucks too, especially at the default voltage, which is why I your pain when it comes to temps. 

I'd like to find out what the Mobility HD5870 runs for voltages, since they are quite literally a 5770, except they run at _lower_ MHz!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> No, I had not seen that. I went back and read it now. So yes, a truce
> 
> Yes a fin-less piece of metal as a heatsink, while is fitting of the definition, does not work very well as one in most cases  What I'm finding strange about these cards, or at least my 5770s, is the voltage they are supplying them with for stable operation. I don't know if when I was going through my overclocks, if it was a coincidence it was stable  based on what I was told by someone in another thread who has their 3D voltage for 925MHz at 1.088v since for me low voltage isn't stable now, but I was able to drop my 1.2Vcore down to 1.088 as well and it had been FurMark stable for 20mins... Either way the point is that I think these cards are able to run at a substantially lower voltage than they currently are. I believe they are running 1.1v for 400/1200 right? Which is below 1/2 of their 3D clocks and only .1V more, yet the old 2D clocks (157/300 for my 5770s) is less than 400 yet not 1.0v but .950v  Anyways I found that just by dropping the voltage down from 1.2 to 1.167v (was just a random click really) the load temps dropped a full 3C! That is pretty substantial IMO, for such a little drop in voltage. Point of that rambling is that AMD could've gone a whole number of different routes with the clocks/voltages etc, since they deemed it necessary to go and change the settings for _everyone_, which clearly had a negative impact for quite a number of people. I too noticed the increase in temperature, which for me is low 30sC with 157/300 clocks (I don't know if it is .950v or 1v right now though), as it at 400/1200 sits around 42-44C :S Again a seemingly low bump in clocks and voltage for a large jump in temps! My 5770s are only GPU cooled, everything else is convection cooled. Which sucks and I had no intent on getting the CUcore cards, but for $120/ea I couldn't complain  The cooler sucks too, especially at the default voltage, which is why I your pain when it comes to temps.
> 
> I'd like to find out what the Mobility HD5870 runs for voltages, since they are quite literally a 5770, except they run at _lower_ MHz!


It's .950V for me at 2D 157/300 but at 400/1200 it's around 1.066V which increases temps considerably.  I can easily go from 35C to well over 55C.  Or barely see the temps drop after gaming which is IMO completely unacceptable.  How it works (from what I read) they "scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the *lower leakage parts use a higher voltage*.  
source

There were a few specific voltages used but I no longer have that thread (perhaps someone will find it).  But the end result for users was the ability to overclock slightly higher without having to bump up voltages.  This would result in relatively lower temps.  But that was all last year and I'm going on memory.  So I don't recall all of it.  Although I'm only taking a guess those who had problems may have had high leakage GPUs.  In which some were able to fix their GSOD, etc with higher voltage, etc.   If that's remotely true that would explain this fix for "everyone".


----------



## theubersmurf (Jun 17, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> *Dirt2 - DX9 - HD5970*
> Those words repel like similar polarized magnets in that sentence.
> 
> Who would own a Dx11 card and a Dx11 game yet play it not in DX11, not even in Dx10 but Dx9 ?
> ...


I'm sure somebody's using it with XP.

-----------------------------------------------------

Wish they included OpenCL support in this version.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm confused with all this rambling about the drivers with big fancy words to impress the other lol

I have a 5850 and another on the way... also an x58 setup on the way. So my question is this:

Can I OC my cards a little, say staying at stock voltages (both are ref cards btw), and keep the 2D clocks at 157/300 and 0.950V? Can I, if I wish, downclock it even further if its stable? From what I understand, I can't, but I'm not sure lol


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 17, 2010)

Woot I can finally get into BF2 match before it's almost done... Huge increase here!!!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice! Lot of 5970 improvements


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 17, 2010)

shadedshu my FPS is BFBC2 is having some problems, I am getting around 32-40 FPS and I should be getting around 70-120 , anybody else have this problem?? All other games are fine, I will check to make sure my cards are in fine...(L4D2 I get almost 300 FPS)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2010)

> To begin with, Catalyst 10.6 adds GPU-accelerated video de-blocking (a feature that helps improve quality of upscaled videos), and mosquito-noise reduction, which helps improve quality of lossy video formats. Although ATI was first to be out with a GPU driver that packs OpenGL 4.0 ICD, it was only in the form of preview drivers.* Catalyst 10.3* provides official support for OpenGL 4.0,



10.3 now?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 17, 2010)

only improves for 5xxx series


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2010)

these are likely new drivers for 5K cards, and older (10.3/4?) for the 4K and below.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 17, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> shadedshu my FPS is BFBC2 is having some problems, I am getting around 32-40 FPS and I should be getting around 70-120 , anybody else have this problem?? All other games are fine, I will check to make sure my cards are in fine...(L4D2 I get almost 300 FPS)



Yeah, make sure you install the 10.6 application profiles and reboot after installing the drivers. My performance in BC2 tanked hard after installing 10.6 but I missed the application profiles because I was in a rush. I'm back on 10.5 for now but I will try again tonight.


----------



## ariff_tech (Jun 17, 2010)

10.6 still didn't fix issue with eyefinity 6 card,
they still recommended 10.3b,

i have to mod gpu bios to save energy, 
max 300gpu-300mem-(---)v, 
mid 300gpu-300mem-0.95v,
low 300gpu-300mem-0.95v, (most stable when using 6 display)

and using catalyst profile overdrive when i playing game.

i also notice in windows vista and 7, when u just right click on your desktop, gpu go to max mode. voltage increase to 1.12v.

i have to use MSI after burner to prevent voltage rise above 1v,

but still didnt test yet if this driver capable to drive 5x1 portrait group,
gonna test it now.......


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2010)

ariff_tech said:


> 10.6 still didn't fix issue with eyefinity 6 card,
> they still recommended 10.3b,
> 
> i have to mod gpu bios to save energy,
> ...



Yeah, the Eyefinity 6 card is still listed separately. I'll have to try my memory (2d clocks) at 300. I've been doing 300/575 and it's worked well.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 17, 2010)

so i just updated to these drivers from 10.3 and im having some trouble, everything went perfect but i now have a 1" gap of black going around my whole screen when at 1920 x 1080p ive tried to to change settings but can't get it to work


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2010)

You need to find the scaling option in CCC and move the slider so it fills the screen.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 17, 2010)

sweet thanks that fixed it!


----------



## bogie (Jun 17, 2010)

Sapientwolf said:


> I think I'm going to have to switch back to 10.4a...  They keep saying they fixed the loading times for BFBC2 but they're still worse when compared to 10.4.  Also BFBC2 was running buttery smooth under 2 HD 4870s, and now it runs like crap...  What the hell ATI, get your crap together and get all your fixes implemented into one driver, not scattered about 10 versions...



I think i will stay on cat 10.4a as well if you are having problems. I also have a 4870x2 and 10.5's screwed my computer. I can see 10.6 doing exactly the same. 

Anyone tried Cat 10.6's with a HD4870x2?


----------



## pjladyfox (Jun 17, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> The cursor thing...happens on both the DP and the standard connectors. If you move the cursor to another screen, it will be fine, but go back to the one that showed the corrupt cursor in the first place, and it will still be corrupt.
> 
> Before the "fix", the cursor would be screwed on that monitor until reboot, and now, it goes away as randomly as it appears...so while they've partially fixed it, it;s realyl annoying in-game...it;'s not something that is confined to 2D rendering.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I thought I was the only one that was seeing this issue on a dual-monitor setup. The odd thing is that, from what I remember, the issue only seems to affect Vista or Windows 7 systems and appears to be fixed on those running XP. After getting tired of it I put an NVIDIA card in my workstation in the Lab *shudder* which I hated to do but had no other choice. That and I was doing some troubleshooting for a Mechwarrior 3 issue for another forum related to NVIDIA cards going to a black screen when using newer drivers. 

Honestly, I'm not sure what the heck is going on with all of these odd display-related issues on the 5-series cards. I've been a die-hard ATI/AMD user ever since the early Pentium days but when this gets to a point where even I have to put an NVIDIA GPU in my system to work normally something is seriously rotten in Denmark.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, I don't get it either, other than Dell may have very well been right about the card not outputing a strong enough display signal. At this point, it's the only reasonable answer to the problem I've heard, and AMD and thier board partners are denying there is even a problem at all, and that it must be the monitors.:shadedshu

I'm going to actually test the output signals this weekend...both for signal strength and waveform. 

I ogt a new card from XFX on monday, with Black Edition specs...but isn't a Black Edition, and I am going to pick up a couple of non-reference cards to compare iwth the reference, to see if there is any change.

I'm just stubborn, and refuse to give up on them, even though hey seem to have given up on me.

I can now consistently make the cursor bug out...but it will take more testing before I can confirm what I think is happening.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 17, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah, make sure you install the 10.6 application profiles and reboot after installing the drivers. My performance in BC2 tanked hard after installing 10.6 but I missed the application profiles because I was in a rush. I'm back on 10.5 for now but I will try again tonight.



Huge thanks I forgot about this


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 17, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Huge thanks I forgot about this



Actually I just had the chance to try it again and BC2 is still broken for me on 10.6. Reinstalled-> used Crossfire profiles -> rebooted. When BC2 loads the map I CTD around the time I finish loading. No error message or anything.. just CTD. 

Back to 10.5 indefinitely.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 18, 2010)

Installed these today and my 2D clocks are nonexistant. Whether Overdrive is enabled or not both GPUs are at 725/1000. If I OC via Afterburner 2D clocks of both GPU's drop to 400/1000. 3D does kick back up to proper clocks, or my OCed clocks if selected.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Actually I just had the chance to try it again and BC2 is still broken for me on 10.6. Reinstalled-> used Crossfire profiles -> rebooted. When BC2 loads the map I CTD around the time I finish loading. No error message or anything.. just CTD.
> 
> Back to 10.5 indefinitely.


10.5! you serious? That has gotta be the worst driver and one that will mess things up big time!


Hockster said:


> Installed these today and my 2D clocks are nonexistant. Whether Overdrive is enabled or not both GPUs are at 725/1000. If I OC via Afterburner 2D clocks of both GPU's drop to 400/1000. 3D does kick back up to proper clocks, or my OCed clocks if selected.


you guys must be leaving some driver stragler's behinde when installing the 10.6cat's

Im having no issues at all with this driver... 2d clocks run nice and low and switch to 3d clocks nice and smooth...


----------



## Hockster (Jun 18, 2010)

Only if Driver Sweepr is missing something.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

Hockster said:


> Only if Driver Sweepr is missing something.


you go into the registry and delete ati files? driver sweeper for me has left entries behind for me.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> you go into the registry and delete ati files?



Manually? No. I set DS to clean it. I've looked afterwards and never found anything, but haven't checked for a while.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

Hockster said:


> Manually? No. I set DS to clean it. I've looked afterwards and never found anything, but haven't checked for a while.


If you had 10.5 ccc installed before I pretty much betcha there are stragglers left behind


----------



## MelodiousUltra (Jun 18, 2010)

Then do you have to take any action if you buy a brand new ATI HD5000 card, put it into your system, and download the latest driver (Catalyst 10.6)? 
I take it that before you download an update, you must go through and remove the drivers in control panel, delete ATI stuff in registry, and use Driver Sweeper in order to ensure stability?


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> If you had 10.5 ccc installed before I pretty much betcha there are stragglers left behind



I updated from 10.4a's (I think). Something before 10.5's though and I get 400/1000 for 2d clocks now.




MelodiousUltra said:


> Then do you have to take any action if you buy a brand new ATI HD5000 card, put it into your system, and download the latest driver (Catalyst 10.6)?
> I take it that before you download an update, you must go through and remove the drivers in control panel, delete ATI stuff in registry, and use Driver Sweeper in order to ensure stability?



Yes, I made this little guide for it. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> I updated from 10.4a's (I think). Something before 10.5's though and I get 400/1000 for 2d clocks now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your using a 5870 - 50 thou are you not?

the others are using 5970's and I was pointing out that sence im using the beast Im not having any problems with 2d clocks...

also your how to remove ccc thread is my golden bible to do a clean install of ati's drivers


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm sticking with 10.2 (I think) until the super idle downclocks come back or at least become an option again.


----------



## ariff_tech (Jun 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yeah, the Eyefinity 6 card is still listed separately. I'll have to try my memory (2d clocks) at 300. I've been doing 300/575 and it's worked well.



but they still didnt support 5x1 potrait mode, 
i wonder what driver they used on their booth at computex 2010


----------



## anonemus (Jun 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> I updated from 10.4a's (I think). Something before 10.5's though and I get 400/1000 for 2d clocks now.



Same with mine. From 10.5 to 10.6 and now my 2D clock in XP is 400/1000


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

anonemus said:


> Same with mine. From 10.5 to 10.6 and now my 2D clock in XP is 400/1000


Old driver stragglers are present man, XP ?  common and get with the times!!


----------



## anonemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Will clean drivers and reinstall other GPU OC tools later


----------



## Melvis (Jun 18, 2010)

Was 10.3 the last driver to have performance improvements for the ATI 48xx series?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2010)

it should be noted that i still have had no trouble with idle clocks being above normal.

I do not: 
use OC software (stock clocks)
use driver sweeper/cleaner programs.
run multi monitor (atm)


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 18, 2010)

Specs as shown, card completely stock, connected only to my tv, downloaded and installed last night following erocker's installation guide. I haven't unlocked the Overdrive section in CCC, but the clocks are displaying as 157/300, can I assume that I have escaped the dreaded 2D clock issue, or do I have to enable Overdrive before I can tell? 

I did notice corrupted text on the ATI registration window that pops up at the start (don't know why I haven't permanently closed that yet), so I may revert back to 10.4. It seems that ATI's priorty was to coincide with Nvidia's release and increase synthetic benchmark scores, rather than ensuring that the driver was properly tested before becoming available to the public.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> 10.5! you serious? That has gotta be the worst driver and one that will mess things up big time!
> 
> you guys must be leaving some driver stragler's behinde when installing the 10.6cat's
> 
> Im having no issues at all with this driver... 2d clocks run nice and low and switch to 3d clocks nice and smooth...



10.5 works great for me. Solid consistent performance in the games I play. Stable OCs and no 2D/3D issue. 

10.6 just breaks BC2 performance. (http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124736) not much else to say about it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Specs as shown, card completely stock, connected only to my tv, downloaded and installed last night following erocker's installation guide. I haven't unlocked the Overdrive section in CCC, but the clocks are displaying as 157/300, can I assume that I have escaped the dreaded 2D clock issue, or do I have to enable Overdrive before I can tell?
> 
> I did notice corrupted text on the ATI registration window that pops up at the start (don't know why I haven't permanently closed that yet), so I may revert back to 10.4. It seems that ATI's priorty was to coincide with Nvidia's release and increase synthetic benchmark scores, rather than ensuring that the driver was properly tested before becoming available to the public.



you've escaped the bug as well.

i think the 'feature' is present only when you OC, or run dual monitors. Its a bug when it happens to crossfire users.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 18, 2010)

The idle clock thing is better for Crossfire multi-mon...10.5, secondary card would get same idle clocks, 10.6, secondary gpu will go down to 157/300, while the main card sits @ 400/12xx.


However, it doesn't fix any issues they claim it does. I'd rather have my lower idle clocks back.

Big testing this weekend...gonna have to install fresh OS and start everything new again...


----------



## mab1376 (Jun 18, 2010)

No issues, no real performance increases thus far, checked APB and Splinter Cell Conviction.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 18, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> The idle clock thing is better for Crossfire multi-mon...10.5, secondary card would get same idle clocks, 10.6, secondary gpu will go down to 157/300, while the main card sits @ 400/12xx.
> 
> 
> However, it doesn't fix any issues they claim it does. I'd rather have my lower idle clocks back.
> ...



I just went back to 10.4 and the corrupted text in the ATI registration window (see above) is now fixed, just letting you know in case that's of any use to you. I saw other reports of corrupted text when using 10.6.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2010)

to those having issues with their cards, update the BIOS.

my brother was having really erratic issues (aero artifacting, some games artifacting, others fine, etc) and it all turned out to be an outdated BIOS.

If it aint broke, dont fix it... but if it IS broke, get a more updated (non modded) BIOS and see how it goes.


----------



## anonemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Under XP, uninstalled 10.6, run DriveSweeper and CCCleaner, reinstalled 10.6 and now my 2D clocks at 157/300 again. Yes!!!!


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hockster said:


> Installed these today and my 2D clocks are nonexistant. Whether Overdrive is enabled or not both GPUs are at 725/1000. If I OC via Afterburner 2D clocks of both GPU's drop to 400/1000. 3D does kick back up to proper clocks, or my OCed clocks if selected.





anonemus said:


> Same with mine. From 10.5 to 10.6 and now my 2D clock in XP is 400/1000



This is what I figure is the cause of that. Afterburner [AB from here on] doesn't have the ability to clock lower than 400MHz, which I assume is simply because the software isn't coded for anything lower than that. Drag the slider bar all the way to the left and I bet that 400 is the lower speed you can set. Why it doesn't clock the memory down though, that is a mystery to me. What I guess is happening is AB is overwriting the CCC 2D clocks and is not clocking the memory down, leaving us with crappy 2D clocks. Now the fix for that, is a bit of a pain in the ass, but when you are done with gaming simply hit the "reset" button. My biggest issue when AB is doing stuff, is that my 2nd 5770 won't even do 400/FullMemSpeed but 850/1200 (default) in 2D  Resetting the clocks fixes that as well. If there was an option in AB to "reset clocks" for the 2D Clocks profile, I'd be set!




fullinfusion said:


> the others are using 5970's and I was pointing out that sence im using the beast Im not having any problems with 2d clocks...



The issue seems to stem from _any_ program overclocking the cards. I'm sure CCC's OverDrive would be an exception, but mine is locked out and I don't know how to unlock it (knowing it's locked now, thanks to this thread, I'll go figure that out ) I only have 2D clock problems when overclocking with ATT or AB




Mussels said:


> you've escaped the bug as well.
> 
> i think the 'feature' is present only when you OC, or run dual monitors. Its a bug when it happens to crossfire users.



I'm confused then haha I have Crossfire, but it only happens when I OC. So is that considered a CF bug, or the 'feature'?




Mussels said:


> to those having issues with their cards, update the BIOS.



I'm not able to find a new BIOS for my ASUS CUcore 5770. I've never been partial to ASUS products (not saying they make crappy stuff, just things like the mobo BIOS I don't like), so I obviously never had a reason to go to their site. With that being said, is there a special area where I should be looking? I went to the product's page and the download section, but it's just drivers and the crappy Smart Doctor tool... 


-------------------

I've been having more game instability than usual with 10.6, so I've rolled back. I must confess though, I don't do a fresh install of the drivers every upgrade.  So I'll now go apply erocker's tutorial to my system and give that a go  Cross your fingers!!!!!!

-------------------

Since we're somewhat on the subject of overclocking by non-CCC methods, does anyone know of a way to get the ASUS iTracker 2 software to work on NON-RoG cards? It is a sweet looking program, and appears to offer everything I've been wanting from a graphics card tuning program, but alas I don't own a RoG card and it won't run because of that  Wouldn't be so bad if Smart Doctor wasn't absolute *JUNK*! I mean it tells me something when the program hasn't been updated since _2002_, and only the files have been in order to get it to support current cards. Whats worse, it doesn't even work out of the box! I don't know if you are required to run the damn ASUS drivers or what, but the only way I was able to get it to work was by an "intentional accident" when I thought I'd try copying most of the files from iTracker 2 into the Smart Doctor folder. I kept any Smart Doctor files that were newer than iT's with the exception of two, one I don't recall and the other was the error that I kept getting saying it couldn't find the file, EOS or EOD.DLL
If this is part too off topic, feel free to let me know and I'll be happy to remove it and post it in just the ATi forum.


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> This is what I figure is the cause of that. Afterburner [AB from here on] doesn't have the ability to clock lower than 400MHz, which I assume is simply because the software isn't coded for anything lower than that. Drag the slider bar all the way to the left and I bet that 400 is the lower speed you can set. Why it doesn't clock the memory down though, that is a mystery to me. What I guess is happening is AB is overwriting the CCC 2D clocks and is not clocking the memory down, leaving us with crappy 2D clocks. Now the fix for that, is a bit of a pain in the ass, but when you are done with gaming simply hit the "reset" button. My biggest issue when AB is doing stuff, is that my 2nd 5770 won't even do 400/FullMemSpeed but 850/1200 (default) in 2D  Resetting the clocks fixes that as well. If there was an option in AB to "reset clocks" for the 2D Clocks profile, I'd be set!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would suggest using Catalyst 10.4a. They have been by far the best drivers for my CrossFire setup. 0 issues, and I mean it.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> I would suggest using Catalyst 10.4a. They have been by far the best drivers for my CrossFire setup. 0 issues, and I mean it.



Appreciate the info and I'll give that a go! I tried, what I suspect to be 10.3a(c?), 10.5 and 10.6 releases. I'm not sure I'm liking 10.6, but I admit I've not done a proper "cleaning" before updating. So before I pass a final verdict on it, I'll give that a try first. 

BTW this might be an odd request... but I'm on Wireless Broadband and sadly am capped @ 5GB/mo. Would you be willing to send/host JUST the 10.4a driver directory? I figure since I have 10.3/.5/.6 that I would be able to get away with the CCC from one of them, and the rest of the Driver package is just bloatware IMO. We don't need to download the friggen CIM EVERY time  And not to rant anymore, but it also makes me wonder if the Chipset drivers actually do get updated, or if they just slap the newest Cat version on it and serve it to us 

Anywho I'm going to give a full cleaning a try first and see if 10.6 still blows  I'll also report back with what I find, in regards to the Registry entry in the Uninstall thread.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> to those having issues with their cards, update the BIOS.
> 
> my brother was having really erratic issues (aero artifacting, some games artifacting, others fine, etc) and it all turned out to be an outdated BIOS.
> 
> If it aint broke, dont fix it... but if it IS broke, get a more updated (non modded) BIOS and see how it goes.



Only BIOS for my Asus card is for a different SKU and only fixes fan speed issues.


Anyway, disabling ULPS restored my idle clock speeds. I've done that with previous releases as not doing so would cause Everest to completely lock the system. It's a known issue that Lavalys has had zero response about from AMD. With 10.6 I didn't experience any lockups, but haven't had a chance to check the Lavalys forum if there has been a fix included with these drivers. So for now at least, everything works. I quit playing BC2 a while back.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hockster said:


> Only BIOS for my Asus card is for a different SKU and only fixes fan speed issues.
> 
> 
> Anyway, disabling ULPS restored my idle clock speeds. I've done that with previous releases as not doing so would cause Everest to completely lock the system. It's a known issue that Lavalys has had zero response about from AMD. With 10.6 I didn't experience any lockups, but haven't had a chance to check the Lavalys forum if there has been a fix included with these drivers. So for now at least, everything works. I quit playing BC2 a while back.



I've been tinkering in the registry and some of these I'm not sure what exactly to put in for the setting. Then there are others which I don't even know what they are for :\ KD_Tiling is one of those. I've actually been thinking about starting a thread that I can pack full of all the items I can't find info on the web about...

With that being said, what is the entry name and value for the ULPS? If I could stop/lessen the amount of crashes, I'd be fine with the computer sucking down more power :\ I've actually been having problems with Sleep mode now


----------



## Hockster (Jun 19, 2010)

Search for EnableULPS. There's about 8 entires for it. I don't know if all of them need to be set to 0 or not, some are by default, but I change all the ones set to 1 to 0. This does disable the complete powering down of the scondary GPU in 5970 cards, and I suspect also for separate card Cossfire setups.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 19, 2010)

love the new CCC, I didn't end up installing the drivers but the CCC update is A+. I tried to install 10.6 ended up with BSOD, eventually fixed it then it wouldn't optimize crossfire even with the Crossfire Applications installed. 10.4's I guess is the best til 5xxx.


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2010)

Hockster said:


> Search for EnableULPS. There's about 8 entires for it. I don't know if all of them need to be set to 0 or not, some are by default, but I change all the ones set to 1 to 0. This does disable the complete powering down of the scondary GPU in 5970 cards, and I suspect also for separate card Cossfire setups.



There should be 2 entries really. The other entries are leftover from previous drivers. Change them all to 0.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 19, 2010)

I had more than 2 entries even the very first time I installed the drivers on a brand new install. I paid more attention than usual after upgradng to my SSD's a couple weeks back.

Guess I may need to watch Driver Sweeper more closely and see if it's missing stuff.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 19, 2010)

So what _exactly_ does it do? I mean I assume it turns off power savings, but more technically I mean 



			
				randomflip said:
			
		

> love the new CCC, I didn't end up installing the drivers but the CCC update is A+. I tried to install 10.6 ended up with BSOD, eventually fixed it then it wouldn't optimize crossfire even with the Crossfire Applications installed. 10.4's I guess is the best til 5xxx.



What is new in CCC? I didn't download it because of my limited monthly bandwidth. 

Yea, 10.6s for me are VERY moody :\ Sometimes it's last for an hour or more before crashing, other times during booting it'll crash, sometimes twice in a row, before wanting to boot *shrug* Erocker recommended 10.4a so I'm going to give that a look here shortly. I figured I'd give a PROPER driver cleaning a try first before dropping the hammer on 10.6 heh


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hockster said:


> I had more than 2 entries even the very first time I installed the drivers on a brand new install. I paid more attention than usual after upgradng to my SSD's a couple weeks back.
> 
> Guess I may need to watch Driver Sweeper more closely and see if it's missing stuff.



There are multiple places in the registry where there are the same exact entries, but all of them so far don't seem to do anything except for the one in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video

The one in \Control\Services under the amdkpag and amdkpad (or whatever their spell is, there are two for me) doesn't seem to effect anything when I changed the settings. So I unno


----------



## Frizz (Jun 19, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> What is new in CCC? I didn't download it because of my limited monthly bandwidth.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Well im not sure whether previous drivers have done it before, Its been a while since I've updated but, there's a video acceleration tab for converting videos when you drag and drop them into a portable device and it finally accelerates and optimizes the GPU for adobe flash 10.1
> ...


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 19, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Formula350 said:
> 
> 
> > What is new in CCC? I didn't download it because of my limited monthly bandwidth.
> ...



Ah. Yes, that was in 10.3 and 10.5, so that isn't brand new to 10.6 

You can also make MORE things pop up in CCC if you feel like it heh Just have to to that registry location I posted above and then in the 0000 and it's subdir UDXV (or UMDV or whatever it is) and change all strings with _NA from 1 to 0. Or if it is binary and is 31 00, change it to 30 00  You can get the Temporal/Transparancy AA option back, a load of Video enhancement options, and really that is all that comes to mind worth mentioning lol


----------



## Steevo (Jun 19, 2010)

I have been editing the reg keys for awhile now, it also adds  back DXVA, and it works well.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 19, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I have been editing the reg keys for awhile now, it also adds  back DXVA, and it works well.



Yea, I don't quite understand why they removed so much stuff :\ Like Trueform... It's still there, just turned off in the registry!  But whatever....

So I never really used CCC, so as a result I never paid much attention to it his time. I wasn't able to use Overdrive due to being locked, and didn't know that the Unlock button was jusdt in the upper left of that window   So I got it unlocked and let it do it's Auto Tune thing. While these aren't stable in anything but CCC's test, I first got 970/1435 , and the second time only 1000/1230. So I'm seeing what can handle more real-world results.

EDIT: Yea, loading FurMark instantly crashes the drivers and/or the computer haha That is seeming to be the case with almost anything over 915MHz so far. I have the Vcore set to around 1.270v, but since I don't know what exactly is a safe maximum I haven't pushed it any further. I suspect it wouldn't help anyways though  I did know the memory could do 1435MHz*/*5740MT/s... mostly. It will pop some artifacts every so often, which is why I originally never bothered much with anything over 1395MHz*/*5580MT/s) since that is stable (haven't checked 1400-1405MHz


----------



## newfellow (Jun 19, 2010)

My modded builds updated, if someone here wants some working setup drop these a try. 'HERE'


----------



## bogie (Jun 19, 2010)

10.4a are the best for me with a HD4870X2 and Windows 7 x64.

Seems to be issues with 10.6 so i'm staying where I am!


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 19, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Clearly your grasp on the English language, even if it is your native language, is quite little. I wasn't arguing with you about the XML, I was _agreeing_ with you and then while I was on that topic, ranting about the lack of software (or ability in available software) that can do what I'm after



If you're going to belittle someone's grasp on the English language, try to do it with a sentence with less grammatical errors. 

Anyways, the 2D clocks are a multi-card bug?  I thought it was a driver issue after 10.2 or so. Maybe I'll give the new drivers a go.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 19, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Anyways, the 2D clocks are a multi-card bug?  I thought it was a driver issue after 10.2 or so. Maybe I'll give the new drivers a go.



No bug was apparent in my rig with 10.3s. And I don't know if you had read the whole thread, but a few of us are having quite a few issues with 10.6. So unless one of the games in the release notes is one you play and it pertains to your system config, I'd probably hold off on updating.


----------



## regy13 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Unable to access CCC*

Am I the only one whose CCC doesn't launch with this version? Can't get to the CCC options. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2010)

regy13 said:


> Am I the only one whose CCC doesn't launch with this version? Can't get to the CCC options. Any suggestions?



uninstall, reboot, install, reboot again. they work fine here.


----------



## regy13 (Jun 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> uninstall, reboot, install, reboot again. they work fine here.



Don't suggest the obvious. Already did it twice. Also removed every file with driver sweeper and reinstalled and still no CCC.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2010)

regy13 said:


> Don't suggest the obvious. Already did it twice. Also removed every file with driver sweeper and reinstalled and still no CCC.



for a less obvious solution, try hitting your screen with a hammer*. you never stated what you'd tried already, so i started with the obvious.


*if you do, take pics afterwards.


----------



## regy13 (Jun 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> for a less obvious solution, try hitting your screen with a hammer*. you never stated what you'd tried already, so i started with the obvious.
> 
> 
> *if you do, take pics afterwards.



Many people seem to have CCC issues with 10.6. ATi seems to be unable to make a catalyst with no errors...

http://forums.amd.com/game/messagev...=135211&STARTPAGE=1&FTVAR_FORUMVIEWTMP=Linear


----------



## t_ski (Jun 19, 2010)

regy13 said:


> Am I the only one whose CCC doesn't launch with this version? Can't get to the CCC options. Any suggestions?





regy13 said:


> Don't suggest the obvious. Already did it twice. Also removed every file with driver sweeper and reinstalled and still no CCC.



Give an exact description of what is happening, including any error message you see.

Some free advice: politeness helps, so don't be rude to those offering assistance.  Piss them off and no one will want to help.


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2010)

regy13 said:


> Don't suggest the obvious. Already did it twice. Also removed every file with driver sweeper and reinstalled and still no CCC.



Driver sweeper doesn't remove "every" file. You sure that you are installing the Catalyst suite and not just the drivers? Oh, and asking for suggestions then turning around and stating that suggestions people give you are "obvious" is obviously ridiculous unless you actually state what you already did.  Use older drivers if these don't work for you.


----------



## regy13 (Jun 19, 2010)

Already laughed enough with your flaming guys. But apparently there's no solution. As I already said in post #127 many people have issues with 10.6 and CCC not running. Thanks for your help.


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2010)

regy13 said:


> Already laughed enough with your flaming guys. But apparently there's no solution. As I already said in post #127 many people have issues with 10.6 and CCC not running. Thanks for your help.



You are very welcome. I like 10.4a's or 10.4b's. Good luck getting things working.


----------



## regy13 (Jun 19, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Give an exact description of what is happening, including any error message you see.
> 
> Some free advice: politeness helps, so don't be rude to those offering assistance.  Piss them off and no one will want to help.



There is no error message. Everything is installed fine and log says success to everything. I really wasn't trying to offend Mussels. I just answered him this way for fun because I found it funny for him to give a solution that even noobs would have already tried.


----------



## regy13 (Jun 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> You are very welcome. I like 10.4a's or 10.4b's. Good luck getting things working.



10.4 seem to have been the best 10s so far. Guess I'll revert to 10.5 for now though until there's a fix


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 19, 2010)

regy13 said:


> There is no error message. Everything is installed fine and log says success to everything. I really wasn't trying to offend Mussels. I just answered him this way for fun because I found it funny for him to give a solution that even noobs would have already tried.



With only 7 posts under your belt, how else are we suppose to treat you? If you ask a question like a noob, you'll get noob oriented answers, simple as that 

My question would've been what erocker asked, if you had downloaded the suite package, or just the drivers


----------



## t_ski (Jun 20, 2010)

regy13 said:


> There is no error message. Everything is installed fine and log says success to everything. I really wasn't trying to offend Mussels. I just answered him this way for fun because I found it funny for him to give a solution that even noobs would have already tried.



You think it's fun to be disrespectful and arrogant?  If you aren't a noob you should know that you have to help others so that they can help you.  No system specs, no info, no details, no help. :shadedshu


----------



## regy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

t_ski said:


> You think it's fun to be disrespectful and arrogant?  If you aren't a noob you should know that you have to help others so that they can help you.  No system specs, no info, no details, no help. :shadedshu



Spare me the morals man. I believe we're all grown-ups and we all sometimes tease others for fun. If Mussels wasn't offended by my joke and made one himself why do YOU keep coming back to this? Are you some kind of guardian?

System specs: irrelevant to the matter but given at the bottom. Info-details: none given. installation status log successful.
The only thing I should have said and wrongfully didn't is this: My pc is on Win7 x64 with .Net Framework 4 installed and I already did a second clean installation. I have installed the full 73MB CCC package. The problem appears to be on the 10.6 package as many others face it too and at this point we can't figure on what it depends.

CPU: Intel i7 920, GPU: Sapphire 5850 1GB, Ram: 12GB OCZ Gold, Case: Coolermaster Storm Scout, PSU: Coolermaster 800W Silent


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2010)

yeah people can calm down, it was never that big a deal.

system specs are always relevant, because we may know something you dont about compatibility issues.


----------



## Baum (Jun 20, 2010)

any improvements for HD4000 users?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2010)

I find it odd how 5970 in some apps gets larger boost than 2x5870, yet others, gets equal boost. Something fishy there...given the higher clock speeds, 5870 should get greater increases, unless PCI-E bandwidth is an issue.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 20, 2010)

Baum said:


> any improvements for HD4000 users?



Not many game (performance) improvements, mainly Flash 10.1 hardware acceleration for our cards.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well it seems 10.6 for me were only amplifying underlying issues I already had. I presumably installed 10.5s and the crashes are still there, just less frequent. Now I say presumably because either in this thread or another, someone mentioned the CIM not installing the drivers due to the current ones on the system being newer than those trying to be installed. It didn't give an error, so I assume it did, but who knows. Everything is default clocked and volted (even the system components) so all I can only assume it is a driver related problem. Time to do a clean sweep! If that doesn't fix it, as reluctant as I've been to do it, I'll just have to reinstall 7  Which I'll admit the install I'm running on is quite polluted since it was originally installed on a Gigabyte S939 NF4 + x1950 Pro rig, which transplanted back and forth between it and an 90% identical DFI model. Then when I got this 890GX with the A-II 250u, it transplanted over to it minus the x1950. Then later the 555 BE and a Solo 5770, and Crossfire a few days later  So it's not really the ideal operating environment lol


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 26, 2010)

Had to format and decided to go with x64 this time since I have 4gb. Tried 10.4b out for awhile, but since I didn't have anything EXCEPT the drivers, I just downloaded the whole 10.6 Suite. That has so far been working out fine, no crashes like before, so I figure it must have been just the total clog of a registry I was running :\ Not totally convinced I like x64 yet, quite a few games I had installed (even before I started Win7) that were working in 7 x86 didn't want to in x64... But on the flip side, oddly enough one game started when before it wouldn't lol I also "lost" my DiRT 2 progress because it wouldn't let me port over my save I backed up :\

But that is getting off topic. So far the only issues I've been having with crashes is of my own doing, which is unstable overclocks. Since I downclocked a bit last night, things have been running smoothly... Why CCC says 980MHz Core is stable when so far the highest stable I've been able to find is 890Mhz, is completely beyond me!!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2010)

as a heads up, i've been getting BSOD's (page faults) when resuming from sleep mode.

i reverted to cat 10.5 BC2 hotfix and so far no BSOD in a few tests, will report back later.


----------



## regy13 (Jun 27, 2010)

As a conclusion, 10.6 seems to be the worst version of the 10 series. BSOD, CCC not working, low fps. Good job once again ATi.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 27, 2010)

regy13 said:


> As a conclusion, 10.6 seems to be the worst version of the 10 series. BSOD, CCC not working, low fps. Good job once again ATi.



I won't dispute that, but CCC worked fine for me in x86 (which was quite a mess registry wise) and I think the fresh OS is what fixed my BSODs. Can't really speak for FPS though, but they do seem low since I can't run DiRT 2 at the same settings. Though 10.4b set was honestly about 40% slower  Don't know if it was because I didn't have CCC installed, but how that would really matter I don't know, since all it does is change settings in the registry. *shrug* All I know is they picked up once I installed the 10.6 suite.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2010)

regy13 said:


> As a conclusion, 10.6 seems to be the worst version of the 10 series. BSOD, CCC not working, low fps. Good job once again ATi.



i have not confirmed the source of my BSOD's, i've got an entirely new hardware setup.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 27, 2010)

I get BSOD's too with the 10.6 suite...first time a CCC release was this bad for my experience.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i have not confirmed the source of my BSOD's, i've got an entirely new hardware setup.





DRDNA said:


> I get BSOD's too with the 10.6 suite...first time a CCC release was this bad for my experience.



What do the logs, or the actual BSOD (if not set to auto-restart), say as the reason?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> What do the logs, or the actual BSOD (if not set to auto-restart), say as the reason?



in fact, they say nothing. ' the system shut down unexpectedly' and "page fault in non paged area"


very vague. it only occurs after using S3 sleep (for over 8 hours of sleep state) and takes upto 30 minutes after waking to crash... so yeah, its a little slow to diagnose if a fix has worked or not.


----------



## Formula350 (Jun 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> in fact, they say nothing. ' the system shut down unexpectedly' and "page fault in non paged area"
> 
> 
> very vague. it only occurs after using S3 sleep (for over 8 hours of sleep state) and takes upto 30 minutes after waking to crash... so yeah, its a little slow to diagnose if a fix has worked or not.



I thought the latter error was in relation to memory? You recently timed, clocked, or perhaps even you dropped the voltage down a bit?

Or see if your BIOS has options for something like Tri-Stating and/or I think it's called Memory Clock Down or Down Clock. In my 890GX I have to trigger advanced mode in the BIOS (Ctrl+F1, Award only as far as I know), but they default off anyways.

EDIT: Here is what my BIOS says, and the exact naming of them:

CKE Power Down Mode - Set the DRAMs to power down when the CKE pin is closed
Memclock tri-stating - Memclock tri-stating during C3 and Alt VID

To me, that sounds like what could easily cause someone issues like you are having. Worth a look at least


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> I thought the latter error was in relation to memory? You recently timinged, clocked, or perhaps even you dropped the voltage down a bit?
> 
> Or see if your BIOS has options for something like Tri-Stating and/or I think it's called Memory Clock Down or Down Clock. In my 890GX I have to trigger advanced mode in the BIOS (Ctrl+F1, Award only as far as I know), but they default off anyways.
> 
> ...



i set my ram from 1600Mhz to 1333 and dropped back to 10.5 and its all good for now. i'll update back to 10.6 and just see if its the ram later... its an intel optimised kit, so i expected tweaking.


----------



## nt300 (Jul 2, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> *Dirt2 - DX9 - HD5970*
> Those words repel like similar polarized magnets in that sentence.
> 
> Who would own a Dx11 card and a Dx11 game yet play it not in DX11, not even in Dx10 but Dx9 ?
> ...


That the problem with companies still making DX9 performance inceases. What a waist of time, leave DX9 an even DX10 as basic compatability and speed up and enhance DX11 fully.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 2, 2010)

nt300 said:


> That the problem with companies still making DX9 performance inceases. What a waist of time, leave DX9 an even DX10 as basic compatability and speed up and enhance DX11 fully.



Maybe because they simply can they do? And I think DX9 is still the most widely used but I'm not sure.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 2, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Maybe because they simply can they do? And I think DX9 is still the most widely used but I'm not sure.



It is still the most widely used. All the DX10 games and DX11 games for the time being don't even add up to half of the DX9 games.


----------



## Formula350 (Jul 2, 2010)

nt300 said:


> That the problem with companies still making DX9 performance inceases. What a waist of time, leave DX9 an even DX10 as basic compatability and speed up and enhance DX11 fully.



But look at how many people still use it. That's the same reason that M$ went and supported XP for longer, when they originally were ditching it like 2 years ago or something. People complained since so many still used it, fast forward to now and it is about to reach it's EOL for good heh Similarly when manufacturers stopped offering XP on systems and just Vista, again people complained and again it was offered  

Now I'm not saying I don't agree that there isn't really a reason to support it since it's quite old now, but I won't how many folks don't own even a DX10 card yet. That was ME up until mid-May, not counting the IGP on my 890GX that I got in March. Hell, I was still using my S939 system up until March! 

Anyways, if what they did was the result of a coder having a "Eureka!" moment and it only took a couple hours to implement/test, then I can't say much. Yet if it was something that took multiple people a few hundred work hours, then yes it was a waste of time and it should've been put towards DX10 (remember, M$ is not using DX11 naming since it was really just an update. It's all called DirectX now apparently). But not much we can do about it


----------

